# How to make a sifter for litter?



## ravishing (Jan 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how to make a sifter for a litter box?

I have yet to find a rectangular litter box for bunnies with a sifter OR a cat box with a sifter that will fit her cage perfectly...

let me know if you have suggestions or links to where I can get this type of litter box =)

thanks a million in advance!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi what do you mean by sifter? I buy a plastic sreen that I cut to size then put it over the litter. Very easy to clean.

I have bought them at Walmart in the craft section.

I will try to post a picture of them tonight, I don't have time now to find thr picture.

Susan


----------



## ravishing (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply  I mean like a barrier that lets the bunnys droppings fall into the pan but prevents them from digging, making a mess, and eating their bedding 

I look forward to seeing the picture  thanks!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 28, 2011)

I made my own screens with hardware cloth. I got it at our local hardware store. It's pretty easy to work with, but when you cut it (it cuts easily with wire cutters) the areas you cut might be sharp. I used a dremel to file down the sharp areas.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jan 28, 2011)

Runestonez has a litter grate & hay rack http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53690&forum_id=93 
Some people use "plastic canvas" the poops stay on top and the rest falls through.
I like the grate, keeps their feet and fur clean


----------



## ravishing (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you for all your suggestions 

Tweetiepy... thank you so much for the link IT IS GENIUS!!


----------



## thatcrazybunny (Jan 29, 2011)

nic grids are the answer for me lol. i just put it a little about the ground level and bend it to hook, then put holes in the litter pan and tie it to the pan. then i just fill the pan up to the grid height. this way it's still comfy but the grid wires stop any major digging


----------

